# Almost finish the top of the "grandmother flower garden quilt"



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

I will add 2 rows of blue hexagons all around it. What do you all think. Please honest opinion, lets keep it nice though.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I think it's lovely but I can't tell how it's made.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

It's very beautiful, a lot of time invested in your quilt. The blue is a nice frame. Do you have a straight edge binding? How do you do that, I wonder. Mw


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> I think it's lovely but I can't tell how it's made.


It's all hand sewed hexagons


----------



## maggiex4 (Feb 25, 2017)

Is gorgeous! Love the colors and the pattern.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty!!


----------



## Knitsue (Jan 18, 2012)

It is beautiful. I know how much work went into it.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Are you asking for an opinion about the blue?


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

A lovely quilt made with love. It is cheerful and colourful, like a field of wildflowers.
The blue would make an awesome reasonably narrow edge all around, like a picture frame. It would also be nice as a backing with a single flower stitched on


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

The quilt is magnificent!! It's pieced together perfectly!


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Honestly.... Absolutely Beautiful!! Blue hexagon border sounds great!! Well done. I hope you have a fair or somewhere to enter it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

The blue would be lovely. I could also see you using your scrap colors all the way around, with blue in the corners, and blue binding handstitched around the edge.


----------



## Emmy Cat (Jul 22, 2012)

I love it. Do you make the hexagons with the cardboard in and take them out later? I seem to remember my mam doing this years ago. x


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Ok you asked for honesty, I honestly think this is lovely and should come live at my house. Is that honest enough for you? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful. You've done a magnificent job.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

????????????


----------



## puttersmom (Aug 20, 2012)

Fantastic!!! I wish I had your patience, the quilt is very beautiful.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful work


----------



## mary katherine (Jan 23, 2017)

There is a quilt group called "I've been hexed and I like it" that you might like to look thru. Your quilt is out of this world beautiful. Good job!!!!


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

tonyastewart said:


> Ok you asked for honesty, I honestly think this is lovely and should come live at my house. Is that honest enough for you? :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Lol. Sorry this one is staying at my house.


----------



## monic1953 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you for all the lovely comments. Yes i sew all the hexagons with the cardboard. My guild is having a quilt fare in May 2018 i will show my quilt then. It is so relaxing to do can wait to have it all finish.

Thank you all again.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

Wonderful!


----------



## Cronewbie (Mar 12, 2014)

It is so pretty the way it is, but I'm not a quilter, so I can't comment on a border. It is a beauty!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is gorgeous! No doubt about it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its lovely


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

It is beautiful.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Your quilt is beautiful and will look great with that blue border! Nice job.


----------



## .BBohlman (May 12, 2016)

It is a beautiful quilt and will become an heirloom. I understand how much work has gone into it. I think that a frame of blue will be lovely.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I love the quilt but honestly I am not sure if I would add that blue around it. Maybe just keep it the white that you have been using. Make a few and give it a go and see what you think. It is your quilt and only you can make the design decisions. Great job ~


----------



## lola grace (Jul 10, 2015)

God's Girl said:


> I love the quilt but honestly I am not sure if I would add that blue around it. Maybe just keep it the white that you have been using. Make a few and give it a go and see what you think. It is your quilt and only you can make the design decisions. Great job ~


Your quilt is beautiful, but I have to agree about the blue around it. My thought is that the color would overwhelm the beautiful center. I would go with a white border and let the eye be drawn to the center.

I also quilt and love hand piecing. I have a small quilt top that is all hand sewn, if I ever get busy and get the hand quilting done, I'll be sure to post a photo.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

I think leave the blue border .


----------



## Janis Ann (Jan 25, 2017)

I started hand piecing a grandmother's flower garden quilt about a year ago. I did the flowers in 30's fabrics, and the ones around them in an off white fabric. It is still a work in progress. Good luck with yours. :sm17:


----------



## DeePickens (Mar 22, 2015)

I have been waiting to see this. A blue order would look great. That was the first quilt that I made 45 years ago. You will enjoy this forever. Great job.The buyer is really going to have to buy an early foot controller to hang from the bracket in that case tray. It is just wrong to have that early Type 1 case and not have the correct foot controller to go with it!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

Wow you have done an amazing job and I know the amount of work involved. I am working on one right now, but until I figure out how to take a picture on my phone and than send it to KP, I can not share any of my work. The Blue border will finish it wonderfully. How are you going to quilt it? Are you keeping the quilt or is it a gift? Either way, you have created a beautiful HEIRLOOM for your loved ones.,, I give to you a Standing Ovation. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

Warms my heart to see this. I have one my Grandmother made probably 70 years ago. Lots of work!!


----------



## AmberSparkles (Dec 28, 2013)

I like the idea of it being framed in a color. I do like blue. ☺ I made one and did the border in flowers and one or two hexes pattern, then binding tape. If I were to do another one I would probably sew a straight border on it. Yours is beautiful????


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Such a beautiful quilt! Well done!!


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Beautiful. I'd be delighted to pu it on any of my beds.


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

It is absolutely beautiful. I love to quilt, and have the pattern, but never tackled it. Got 'tons' of cotton/calico fabric,, but not the time. lol


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

The blue material is a wonderful choice for the border!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

I have enjoyed watching this come together. Thank you for the WIP pictures. I agree that having blue around the edges might take away from the quilt as it is. This is beautiful and I hope will brighten up your life for years to come.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

It is wonderful. I can't wait to see the blue, I think it will be perfect.


----------



## Rannels (Feb 17, 2016)

It's amazing! I've enjoyed watching your progress!!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it is absolutely perfect! I've followed your progress from the beginning and you have diligently persevered until the end. A wonderful accomplishment. :sm24:


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I also have followed your progress. I really like the grandmother's flower garden pattern. I've been working on one that has 1/2" per side of each hexagon. So, I really do know how long it takes. I also vote for the blue all around!


----------



## Jes61 (May 17, 2012)

Very pretty. Job well done.


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

I love it just the way it is; very pretty and shows your talent. No blue.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is totally beautiful and cozy in appearance. I love all the colors... great work!


----------



## deblh (Feb 19, 2015)

Your quilt is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## Helma (Oct 6, 2012)

It is beautifully done


----------

